# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0 and SmartZ 1.3.10 *Inspired for You*

## mohamed73

*zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0 and SmartZ 1.3.10 *Inspired for You** *zZ-Team Release Huawei Advanced Tool 2.6.0 and SmartZ 1.3.10 *Inspired for You**   *Yes Two Modules, We continue to offer our users the most advanced in the world solution for Huawei and ZTE.*     *Remember  zZ-Team always thinks the new brands that you need, without forgetting  our existing modules. This day for the first time in the world come  together in an exclusive release. The consolidated Huawei module with  our latest creation SmartZ.*    ** Models Added in SmartZ v1.3.10:*
---------------- *ZTE Modem K3520-Z* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem K3565-Z* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem K3765-Z* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF100* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair*  *ZTE Modem MF102* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF110* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair*  *ZTE Modem MF112* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF112D* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF150* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF180* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF180A* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF180S* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF626* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair*  *ZTE Modem MF627* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)* *ZTE Modem MF631* *Read Info, Direct Unlock, Relock Phone, IMEI Repair (World First)*  ** Need 2 zZKey premier credits for each ZTE Modem IMEI repair*
-------------------     ** What New in zZ Huawei Advanced Tool v2.6.0:*  *What New:*
-------------- *-Huawei Phones Qcom added:* Huawei U8687 (Cronos) *(Read Info, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Flash)* Huawei Ascend II - M865 - M865C *(Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash)* Huawei Ascend G300C - C8810 *(Read Info, Repair MEID(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Flash)* 
* *Fixed small details in Huawei G510 and G525*
-------------------   *Huawei Advanced Tool, Module Features* *Brand: Huawei
Direct Unlock... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Direct Flashing ... Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Repair Simlock... Supported!
Old and New Qualcomm... Supported!
Android New Security... Supported!
MTK... Supported!
Modem... Supported!*   *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Zte, Motorola, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC)
Heuristic Method *     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Update Dongle is Required*  
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @alexis_01 -> 10 FREE Credits
2- @raper2008 -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @bojadzic -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
--------------------------------- 
Thanks to @resident,Covva,Cellcarcol,Saucell,Braycell,Rcastil  lo,Lerouxito for testers  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*zZKeyTeam proudly to present: ZTE MF180 Full Support!!*  zZKeyTeam proudly to present: ZTE MF180 Full Support!!  Read INFO 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Direct Unlock  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    !!IMEI repair!!   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*zZKeyTeam proudly to present: ZTE MF190 Full Support!!*   zZKeyTeam proudly to present: ZTE MF190 Full Support!! Read INFO 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    Direct Unlock
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  !!IMEI repair!!
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

